# Thank you for a wonderful first year from Spectral Illusions!



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Just one year ago today, we released our first collection of effects. In just that short amount of time, we have had quite the wild ride and are very excited about the future of Spectral Illusions. We want to thank all of our customers and fans for your support over the last year and for making it such a success. In honor of that, we are offering 15% off your entire cart today only! Use code 2524B425 at checkout. Happy Haunting!


----------

